# Wasserratte----schädlich?



## daytrader (9. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

heute morgen beim Fische füttern kam im kleineren Oberteich plötzlich eine Ratte aus der Tiefe nach oben und sich ein Futterpellet geholt und ist wieder verschwunden. Das ganze ging so schnell, daß ich erst garnicht wußte, was dasjetzt war. Habe nur ein Tier mit 4 Füssen und einem Schwanz gesehen.

Vorhin kam ich wieder an den Teich, als sie vor mir flüchtete und zwar von der vorderen Seite des Teich auf die hintere Seite....quer durch den Teich und zwar Unterwasser in einem affenzahn. Das wirklich so aus, als ob die unterwasser rennen.

Nun habe ich mich auf die Lauer gelegt. Ich habe den Eingang zur Höhle gefunden. Dieser liegt unter einem Baumstamm. Also den Baumstamm abgehoben und beoabachtet. Sie kam dann auch tatsächlich raus und hat vorm Eingang __ Schilf gefressen. Eine stattliche Ratte (schaut eigentlich ganz niedlich aus). 

Also ich kenne mich da nicht so aus. Aber da sie defintiv viel unter Wasser schwimmt wird es wohl eine Wasserratte sein (normale Ratten würden maximal über das Wasser schwimmen, aber nicht unter Wasser oder?)

So was mach ich nun. An sich stört sie mich nicht. Aber ich habe Angst um meine Teichfolie (Ihr Eingang liegt nur 10cm vom Rand und Teichfolie entfernt...ich befürchte, daß sie die schon durch haben könnte. Auf den Stück bekomme sie sonst keinen Bau hin).

Und ich möchte keine Rattenplage am Teich.

Gehen die an die Folie? Bau ausheben? Falle aufstellen?

Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hi,

Rattenfalle besorgen, mit Apfel oder Karotte bestücken und schön neben den Ausgang deponieren. Mit so Viechern ist am Teich net zu spaßen. Das Pflanzenfressen ist an sich weniger das Problem, die können auch die Folie löchern

MfG Frank


----------



## 7088maxi (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hinzuzufügen ist nur noch das man das Tier töten sollte denn es ist nicht einheimisch und richtet großen Schaden an natürlichen Gewässern an.
MfG


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Moin daytrader,

schau dir diesen Thread Wer frisst Teichfolie? an und handel dementsprechend auch schnell, sonst hast du wohlmöglich bald ein grosses Problem.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

also ,,normale" Ratten tauchen sehr wohl.....   ist also nicht gesagt dass es ne ,,Wasserratte" ist 


http://www.kulkwitzersee.com/information/ff/animals/article18.asp


----------



## Moonlight (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Nicht nur dass sie eine Gefahr für die Folie darstellt. 
Eine Ratte oder auch Wasserratte bringt unmengen an Bakterien in den Teich. Mit ganz viel Pech schafft der Teich/Filter nicht diese Baklterienmenge zu kompensieren. 
Fazit: die Fische werden krank.

Bloß weg mit dem Viech ...

Mandy


----------



## lollo (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



daytrader schrieb:


> Und ich möchte keine Rattenplage am Teich.


Hallo,

wer möchte das schon? :shock

War es vielleicht  solch eine?


----------



## daytrader (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo,

ok also muss sie weg. Falle habe ich heute bestellt. Ich bin absolut gegen vergiften. Aber bis die Falle da ist und was wenn sie nicht gleich reingeht? Hab echt Angst sie die Folie zerlöchert. Das Leck finde ich nie....


----------



## daytrader (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Also eine Bisamratte ist es auf keinen Fall. Gut wenn normale Ratten nun auch tauchen, dann kann es auch eine normale Ratte sein. Aber die hält sich echt nur am Teich auf. Die lässt sich auch nicht vertreiben. Habe sie mit dem Gartenschlauch hin und her gescheucht....die geht nicht vom Teich weg......

Da der Teich aktuell zugewuchert ist, überlge ich alles jetzt schon abzuholzen.....so wäre sie einfacher zu sichten. Die flüchtet immer in Pflanzen.


----------



## Sigridkira (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo,
wir hatten vor ca. 1 Woche das gleiche Problem. Wir hörten Nagegeräusche unter der Holzterrasse. Durch die Abstände von ca. 05. cm könnten wir in der Nacht mit der Taschenlampe sehen, dass es eine Ratte ist. Nur ist diese Terasse rundherum mit sehr tiefem Fundament gebaut, da kann kein Tier dieser Größe rein.
Wir haben dann die Holzbretter der Terasse abmontiert, zum Vorschein kam unser superschöner Frosch, den wir schon seit 2-3 Tagen vermisst hatten. Er lag noch ganz frisch, mit abgefressenem Bauch unter der Terrasse. 
Blitzschnell sprang auf einmal die Ratte in die Sumpfzone, wir alle hinterher, auch der Hund, aber die Ratte war schneller. Sie tauchte unter Wasser quer durch den Teich, auf der anderen Seite heraus, und flüchtete, wir dachten schon das Problem wäre erledigt.
Neben der Terrasse fand ich dann den Eingang der Höhle, senkrecht neben einem Busch, die muß unter dem Fundament unter die Holzterasse führen.
Nach 3 Tagen sahen wir dann Grabespuren in den Kompost. Ich habe dann alles vorbereitet, die Bretter vom Kompost abgebaut, rundherum mit Schalungsbrettern alles verbaut, damit die Ratte nicht flüchten kann. Dann haben wir mit 4 Personen und Hund den Kompost weggegraben. Die erste Ratte kam zum Vorschein, blitzschnell. Es war eine Wanderratte, keine Bisamratte, somit können auch diese tauchen und fressen __ Frösche. Sie konnte aber wieder flüchten, aber ins anschließende Maisfeld. Es war noch eine zweite Ratte im Nest, die erwischte dann unser Hund. Die erste flüchtende Ratte sahen wir am nächsten Tag tot auf der Straße, Verkehrsunfall.
Jetzt hoffen wir der Spuk ist vorbei, denn Gift und Schlagfallen will ich auf keinen Fall, das ist schon wegen dem Hund zu gefährlich.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Moonlight (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

tja, wie man sieht passt sich jedes lebewesen irgendwann seiner umgebung an  irgendwann nagen die wohl auch noch beton durch


----------



## daytrader (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

So Falle und Gift ist da. Sie hat 2 Tage in die Lebendfalle zu gehen. Dann muss ich leider Gift einsetzen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hi

Das ist aber toll von dir, dass du ne Lebendfalle gekauft hast.
Verpass nicht ein Foto einzustellen. Und nicht vergessen, die Fiecher sind sehr agressiv wenn sie in die Falle gegangen sind, Finger weg und Abstand nehmen ;-)

Grüße Michael


----------



## Sigridkira (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo,
ich bin sehr gespannt, ob du sie mit der Lebensfalle fangen kannst. Es können auch mehr Ratten sein, wird dachten erst auch, es ist nur eine.
Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht ab wir alle haben. Der zweite, verbliebene Frosch ist sehr verschreckt und verstört. Die Ratten müssen die __ Frösche nächtlich ziemlich gejagt haben. Ich hoffe sehr wir haben die Ratten los, und der Frosch kann bei uns seinen Winter verbringen in Ruhe verbringen.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## daytrader (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Also es stehen seit gestern 3 Lebendfallen. Aber Ratten sind nunmal sehr intelligente Tiere. Also wenn das nicht klappt muss ich wohl doch mit Gift anfangen. Gift habe ich bereits vorsorglich gekauft. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wie ich dieses ausbringe ohne das Vögel, Katzen etc. rangehen. Im Wasser möchte ich das natürlich auch nicht haben. In diese Köderboxen wird nichts bringen. Da geht die eh nicht rein, sonst würde sie auch die Fallen gehen.

Ich glaube es ist echt nur eine. Ich brauchen ur mit dem __ Wasserschlauch auf die Pflanzen am Rand zu spritzen und sie kommt immer irgendwo raus und rennt um den Teich. Man kann sie scheuchen wie ein verrückter. Aber sie verläßt ums verrecken nicht den Teich. Und das obwohl nur 2 Meter hinter dem Teich ein Wäldchen anfängt, wo sie locker hinflüchten könnte. Deswegen drängt sich mir echt der Verdacht auf, daß es eine Wasserratte ist. 

Wenn sie tauchen geht, und aus dem Wasser kommt ist ihr Fell total trocken. Ich kenne das von Mäusen, wenn die beim Gießen aus dem Lock kommen, die sind dann Klatschnass....die Ratte nicht.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch einen Terrier, da hätte es sowas nicht gegeben. Der hat sein Revier immer frei gehalten und mit einer Geduld vor Mäuselöchern gewartet bis diese rauskamen und hat den zugeschnappt. Igel hat er teilweise stundenlang bewacht, wenn diese sich eingerollt haben. Wenn Vögel an den Teich kamen ist er hingesprintet. Ich bin mir sicher die Ratte hätter vertrieben.


----------



## lollo (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo,

du darfst die Fallen nicht mit der bloßen Hand bestücken, so das sie den menschlichen Geruch annehmen, das merken die Ratten, mit Einweghandschuhen arbeiten.

Wenn du den Köder in einem Behälter mit nur einem Eingang, ca. 5cm Durchmesser einbringst, wird es schon klappen.

Wenn du sie durch den Garten jagen kannst, macht doch mal zur Bestimmung ein Foto von der Ratte. Wenn wir den Statistikern glauben dürfen, kommen auf jedem Mensch 8 Ratten.:shock


----------



## daytrader (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du darfst die Fallen nicht mit der bloßen Hand bestücken, so das sie den menschlichen Geruch annehmen, das merken die Ratten,



Echt jetzt? Habe alle drei Fallen per Hand bestückt. Wie bekomm ich den Geruch wieder los? Heute ist Regen angesagt...."spült" Regen den menschl. Geruch weg?


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo daytrader,
bist du dir denn überhaupt sicher, dass es eine Ratte ist. 'Wasserratten' kenne ich nicht, es gibt Bisamratten und auch Wanderratten. Eine Bisamratte müsstest du eigentlich gut von einer normalen Ratte anhand ihres Schwanzes unterscheiden können. Wanderratten leben auch gerne am Wasser und können wohl auch tauchen. 
Wenn du die Falle mit deinen Händen angefasst hast, solltest du sie reinholen und gründlich waschen -z.B. mit Spülmittel. Aber auch dabei Handschuhe anziehen.
Bei normalen Ratten (also nicht bei Bisamratten...keine Ahnung was die mögen) ist Nutella sehr beliebt. Eine Erdnuss dick mit Nutella bestreichen und als Köder benutzen.
Allerdings ist der Fangerfolg ziemlich fraglich. In die Fallen gehen eigentlich nur unerfahrene Jungtiere...die Clanchefs lassen sich nicht so einfach reinlegen
Und dann noch: wenn du eine Ratte siehst gibt es sicherlich noch mehr davon, die unterwegs sind. Ich spreche da leider aus Erfahrung. Wichtig ist, dass du dir die möglichen Nahrungsquellen mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du deine Fische fütterst. Überleg mal, wie du es verhindern könntest, dass die Ratte sich ihren Teil jedes mal abholt. 

petra


----------



## daytrader (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Also eine Ratte ist es definitiv. Langer Schwanz, deutlich größer als eine Maus. Ob jetzt Wanderratte, Hausratte, Wasserratte....keine Ahnung.

Als Futterquelle habe ich Nachbars Misthaufen (hat Pfauen, __ Enten, Fase, 2 Schweine) in Verdacht.....leider genau an der Grenze zu meinem Grundstück. Mein Fischfutter ist gut in verschlossenen Eimern verpackt, die Fische stürzen sich wild drauf, so daß kaum was über bleibt. Essensreste landen bei uns in der Tonne.


----------



## mitch (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo daytrader,

wenn es Wanderratten sind wird es ned einfach sie zu fangen ==> Erfahrene Wanderratten schützen ihre Artgenossen vor dem sicheren Tode.


und falls es mal was größeres ist:
http://www.wildundhund.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma438/Archiv_2009/21_08.pdf


----------



## muh.gp (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Man, das ist ja ein echter Krimi....

Gut, dass ich die Erfahrung noch nicht gemacht habe. Bin gespannt wie es ausgeht.

Weidmanns heil!

Holger


----------



## Lilly72 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen eine im Teich entdeckt. Wir waren im Urlaub und als ich wieder zuhaus war und zum Teich bin sah ich dieses "etwas" schwimmen und tauchen. Sie guckte mich ganz frech an und hatte kaum Angst. Mein Mann meinte dann es sei eine Ratte und wir müssten was unternehmen aber ich war mir nicht sicher! Eine Ratte sieht anders aus dachte ich so für mich und hab mal im Internet gestöbert und fündig geworden. Es ist eine Ostschermaus....hab ich vorher noch nie gehört oder gesehen aber die Bilder sind eindeutig.
Schau mal ob es so eine ist. Ihr Eingang liegt gleich neben dem Teich. Durchs lesen weis ich jetzt auch wo meine Pflanzen und Spitzhornschnecken hin sind :shock. Trotz allem habe ich mich für die Maus entschieden, unsere Katzen belagern eh den ganzen Garten und wenn es dann so sein soll, erledigen die das. 
Ich glaube dass eine unserer Katzen schon eine gefangen hat, hab die echt sehr große Maus gesehen und mich noch gewundert weil sie eben so groß war aber ein total niedliches Gesicht hatte. Hab gelesen, dass sie normal ihr ganzes Leben mit dem selben Partner verbringen. Na ja...jetzt mach ich auf alle Fälle mal gar nichts und warte ab . Ich mag halt alle Tiere gerne und wenn es nicht sein muss (außer es wäre ein richtige Ratte, die brauch ich jetzt auch nicht).

Lieben Gruß
Gaby


----------



## daytrader (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hast du keine Angst vor löchern in der Teich folie?


----------



## lollo (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



daytrader schrieb:


> Also eine Ratte ist es definitiv.



Hallo,

wenn dem so ist, würd ich sie bekämpfen, aber nicht mit einer Lebendfalle. Ratten sind Überträger von Krankheiten, und werden auch von den Gemeinden im Abflußsystem bekämpft.

Bedenke, wenn sie sich bedrängt fühlen und eingeengt werden, können sie auch aggressiv werden und beißen.
Alles weitere hat pema ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hi

Hab auch mal eine gefangen. Wenn sie in der Falle ist, kommt man nicht mehr auf die Idee ihr zu nahe zu kommen ;-) Schau aber regelmäßig nach. "Meine" hat versucht sich zu befreien und die halbe __ Nase war verletzt. Die bekommen dann totale Panik. Richtig grausame Schreie wenn ihr jemand zu nahe kam... Sie tat mir wirklich sehr leid.
Allerdings ist das auch das erste mal, dass ich gehört habe, dass sie tauchen können und sozusagen Wasserkünstler sind. Außerdem macht mich der Höhleneingang direkt am Teich schon stutzig. Nach den Erahrungen mit der Ratte scheint sie ja auch einen sehr großen Wert auf den Teich zu legen. Denke schon, dass das was zu bedeuten hat.
Vielleicht hat sie bei der Flucht durch Wasser gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Katzen, Hunde), dass sie sich so sehr daran bindet.
Jadenfalls ein interessantes Tier...
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Spuk bald vorbei ist. Auf Nummer sicher würde ich die Falle aber jetzt immer aufgestellt lassen. Durch den Winter finden die eh weniger Futter, dann riskieren sie dafür auch mehr.
Interessant ist der Erfahrungsbericht mit den Wanderratten. Dass die so schlau sind häte ich nicht gedacht, fast schon unglaublich

Grüße Michael


----------



## daytrader (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Also bis zum Winter darf sie auf keinen Fall bleiben. Noch scheint sie ihr Versteck nur unter einem Stein zu haben. Unter dem Stein ist es wie eine Höhle. Beim abheben des Steines könnte ich noch keine Löcher/Gänge entdecken. 

Irgendwas sagt mir, daß sie vor dem Winter einen Bau bauen wird. Das geht mit den großen Wassersteinen und Kies nicht. Also kann sie sich nur durch die Teichfolie fressen um Gänge im Erdreich zu bauen.

Es wäre echt ein Albtraum meinen erst 2 Jahren alten 20.000 Euro Teich abzulassen, abzubauen um nach Löchern zu suchen.


----------



## daytrader (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



Lilly72 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Es ist eine Ostschermaus....hab ich vorher noch nie gehört oder gesehen aber die Bilder sind eindeutig.
> Schau mal ob es so eine ist.



Hmm es könnte tatsächlich ein großes Exemplar einer Otschermaus sein. Habe gerademal gegoogelt. Otschermäuse werden auch Wasserratengenannt. Das ganze beschriebene Verhalten passt soweit. Auch die Liebe zum Wasser.

Tja man sieht sie immer nur kurz von einer Pflanze zur nächsten huschen. Ich kann es nicht sagen, ob Otschermaus oder Ratte. Bislang habe ich jedenfalls weder tote __ Frösche, Mloche, __ Eidechsen etc. gefunden. Von allen gibt es genug am und und im Teich. Ihre Hinterlassenschaften sind aber deutlich größer als bei Mäusen, so wie ich von Ratten kenne.

Otschermaus hört sich weit weniger gefährlich an. Gänge werden wohl nur knapp unter der Oberfläche gegraben, wenn man Glück hat hat man das Loch in der Folie also Oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.

Eine Falle ist im Apfel, eine mit Möhren und eine mit Fleisch bestückt. In keine ist sie bislang reingegangen.


----------



## doh (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Petra hatte es bereits geschrieben,
Ratten fahren total auf süßes ab, Nutella, Erdnussbutter, Kekse usw.
Mit Speck/Fleisch wirst du vermutlich keinen Erfolg haben.
Echt spannend das alles zu verfolgen  drücke dir natürlich auch die Daumen das du sie fängst.

______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Ach, da fällt mir DER "Geheimtipp" ein...
Salami aber ohne Gewürzrand. Damit haben wir haufenweise Spitzmäuse gefangen. Wir sind mit den Fallen nicht mehr nachgekommen. Jeden Morgen immer was drin.
Wenns keine Ratte ist ist das vielleicht ihr Ding.


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



> Damit haben wir haufenweise Spitzmäuse gefangen.



Warum wolltet ihr denn 'haufenweise' Spitzmäuse fangen? Sind doch sehr nützliche und interessante Tiere.
Ich freue mich immer, in unserem Garten eine Spitzmaus zu sehen

petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Weil die bei uns im Keller waren ;-)
Waren auch Lebendfallen


----------



## daytrader (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

So sie hat ein neues Versteck. Ein Versteck, daß mir eigentlich sehr gelegen kommt. Und zwar wohnt sie nun im Vierkant Alurohr vom Steg. Das Rohr ist auf beiden Seiten offen.

1. Möglichkeit: Beide Enden verschließen und verdursten/verhungern lassen

Da ich aber Tierfreund bin tendiere ich zu 

2. Möglichkeit: An einem Ende etwas überstülpen und von der anderen Seite etwas reinschieben, so daß sie gezwungen wird in das übergestülpte auf der anderen Seite zu laufen.

Weiß nur noch nicht was ich nehme und wie ich das anstelle. Ich befürchte ich habe nur diese eine Möglichkeit. Wenn sie entwischt wird sie nie wieder reingehen. Außerdem habe ich ehrlich gesagt ein bissl Schiß, daß es doch eine Ratte ist die in ihrer Angst um sich beißt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Die zweie Idee ist gut.
Du musst nur alles gut Planen. Vielleicht ein Glas an das eine Ende (dann bekommt sie auch keine Panik, dass ihr Ausweg verschlossen wird)  und von der anderen Seite ein Stock, an dessen Ende der Deckel festeschraubt wird.
Das Glas musst du aber am besten fest eingraben (dann wird sie sicherlich schon weg laufen), dass es nicht weg rutscht oder ein Angstfreier hällt es fest.
Dann schiebst du von der anderen Seite den Stock mit dem Deckel rein, die Ratte kann nicht mehr raus und wenn sie im Glas angelangt ist kannst du mit Geschick den Deckel drauf schrauben. Stock abschneiden und fertig. Oder ne Selbstbaukiste nach Vorbild der Staubsaugerbeutel (mit dem staubschutz beim Wechsel)

Nur, wie bekommst du sie wieder raus ;-)
Andere Idee - Die Falle aufstellen und dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht an der Seite der Falle vorbei kommt, anders Ende verschleßen, dann muss sie versuchen über die Falle raus zu kommen und wird gefangen

Grüße Michael


----------



## Beeee (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo...
zieh einen Kartoffelsack über das eine Ende und mach diesen mit nem Strick fest ums Rohr.. dann noch direkt nen großen Plastikeimer am besten mit Deckel(ich hab dafür die Futtertonne vom Hund misbraucht) bereitstellen und von der anderen Seite stochern... wenn das Tier in dem Sack is diesen oben zudrehen und direkt ab in den Eimer... Deckel drauf und entweder umquartieren... Am besten funktioniert das ganze zu zweit wenn einer Stochert und der andere bereit steht um den Sack in die Tonne/Kiste/Eimer zu packen.. 
Gruß Beeee


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

*mMn.*

1 kommt nicht in Frage 

zu 2 

ein Eimer , 
drei Mann (möglichst wenig schreckhaft)
ein Blech 
ein stabiler Stab mit einer Klobürste o.ä. dran 
Panzertape
ein Auto
eine Kamera 

das Blech o.ä. so ausschneiden ,dass am Rand eine Öffnung so groß wie das Profilrohr entsteht.

zeitgleich und zügig beide Seiten des Rohres "besetzen" und abdecken 
der dritte Mann filmt alles !
den Eimer dicht vor Rohr halten und das Blech mit der Öffnung ans Rohr dazwischen schieben
auf anderen Seite die Klobürste durchschieben .
wenn ,wer auch immer, im Eimer ist ....das Blech so verschieben dass der Eimer abgedeckt ist . 
mit Panzertape sichern !!

mit dem Eimer ein paar Kilometer ins "Grüne" fahren ....
Panzertape entfernen ........

mfG


----------



## muh.gp (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Kleines Tier, großer Aufwand.... 

Wünsche eine erfolgreiche Jagd und bin auf den Ausgang gespannt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lollo (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



daytrader schrieb:


> Da ich aber Tierfreund bin tendiere ich zu



Hallo,

sind wir das als Tierhalter nicht alle? Aber bei Schädlingen wie den Ratten hört die Tierliebe auf. 
 Schau hier. 

Du solltest dich schlau machen ob der Rattenbefall in deiner Gemeinde nicht sogar meldepflichtig ist, und beim Aussetzen von Ratten machst du dich dann wahrscheinlich noch strafbar, und verlagerst das Problem nur zum Nächsten. 
Google mal nach Rattenbefall in deinem Landkreis oder der Gemeinde, du wirst dich wundern was da alles angezeigt wird.


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

wir wissen doch noch gar was es ist


----------



## Sigridkira (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo,
könntest du vielleicht die Lebensfalle an das Rohr bauen?
Du musst auf alle Fälle damit rechnen, dass es blitzschnell gehen wird. Die Ratte registrieren alles innerhalb von Sekunden, ein einziger Ausweg und sie reagieren sofort. Sie sind schnell, können springen, klettern. 
Bei unserer Jagd waren wir darauf vorbereitet, und es ging trotzdem viel zu schnell um zu reagieren.
Viel Glück, ich bin gespannt, liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## lollo (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*



karsten. schrieb:


> wir wissen doch noch gar was es ist



Doch Karsten, wir schreiben nicht über Kaninchen.  



> von daytrader
> Also eine Ratte ist es definitiv.


----------



## bernd1 (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte im Frühjahr 2010 auch ein übles Erlebnis mit einer Ratte an meinem Teich. Die __ Frösche/__ Kröten waren seit einigen Tagen beim Laichen. Da ist trotz meines kleinen Teiches immer "sehr viel Betrieb", meist nachts.

Da das Wetter mitspielte, wollte ich meinen Filter, damals ein Biotec 10 mit der dazu passenden GFK-Abdeckung, wieder in Betrieb nehmen.

Irgend etwas war an dem Tag anders: Ich bemerkte keine Frösche/Kröten mehr. In der Gegend der Filterabdeckung roch es merkwürdig...

Nichts Böses ahnend, nahm ich die GFK-Abdeckung hoch. Da traf mich fast der Schlag: Unten am Filter lagen massenweise tote Frösche aufeinandergeschichtet und teilweise zerfetzt! Es waren 34 Stück, wie ich später entsetzt feststellen mußte.

Als ich vom Biotec 10 die erste Kammerabdeckung abnahm, saß darunter eine Ratte, die sich dort ein Nest gebaut hatte. Hierzu hatte Sie die Filtermedien sowie den sehr stabilen Platikgriff zum Herausziehen der Filterkammer zerbissen und reichlich Blätter eingetragen. Sie sah mich an, machte aber keine Anstalten zu flüchten. Mit einem Rechen habe ich dann auf die Filterkammer daneben geschlagen, um sie aufzuscheuchen. Mit einem Satz sprang sie in den Teich, durchquerte ihn schnell und verschwand.

Bis heute habe ich sie nicht mehr gesehen. Den Filter mit der Abdeckung habe ich gegen einen anderen ausgetauscht. Die "Beerdigung" der toten Frösche war das Unangenehmste, was ich bisher am Teich erlebt habe.

Ich kann daher nur jedem raten, Ratten sofort vom Teich zu vertreiben oder sie zu fangen.


----------



## pema (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

....oder eine Wühlmaus (Ostschermaus)

So sicher ist das doch noch gar nicht. Obwohl: ich finde, man kann diese Tiere eigentlich gar nicht miteinander verwechseln. Gegen eine Ratte sieht diese Schermaus doch richtig nett aus

petra


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Wasserratte 


> Wasserratte ist ein biologisch ungenauer Begriff zur Bezeichnung verschiedener Nagetier-Arten,..............



das ist für Folienteiche trotzdem nebensächlich ........
nur werde _ich _hier nicht zum Töten aufrufen 

meine seine

mfG


----------



## muh.gp (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Gibt es was Neues zur Jagd? Bin gespannt!

Wie verhält sich denn die Tierliebe in Sachen Schnacken und Lebendfutter.... Also nach dem hier gehörten... Ich hätte wenig Gnade mit der Ratte.... Ist aber ein persönlicher Standpunkt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Lilly72 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Huhu!

Ja Petra, da muss ich dir recht geben....die sehen wirklich süß aus. 
Unsere "Ostschermaus" hab ich leider nicht mehr gesehen. Wir waren drei Wochen im Urlaub, da hatte sie den Teich für sich gaaaanz alleine. Nun ist ihr scheinbar zu viel Betrieb am Teich?!?
Wegen Löcher in der Folie hab ich jetzt keine Angst. Da verlasse ich mich jetzt einfach mal auf mein "Bauchgefühl",sie darf bleiben falls sie überhaupt noch da ist.
Falls mir aber jetzt doch der Teich durchlöchert wird, werde ich hier nicht jammern.


----------



## doh (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

daytrader gibt es Neuigkeiten oder bist du dir selbst in die Falle gegegangen 

_____
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserratte----schädlich?*

Hi

Wenn sie vor ihrer "Höhle" __ Schilf gefressen hat, dann ist es keine "normale" Ratte, sprich Wanderratte, sondern höchstwahrscheinlich die Große Schermaus, die auch Wasserratte genannt  wird. Ich habe es in über 25 Jahren, wo ich  Folienteiche habe, erst einmal erlebt, dass sie die Folie zernagt hat. Da diese Tiere, die zu den Wühlmäusen gehören, meist  dicht unter der Oberfläche nach Wurzeln suchen, brachte das Loch "nur" etwa 20 cm Absinken der WOF . auch ließ es sicht leicht reparieren. Aber das war ganz zu Anfang, und obwohl ich genügend Wühlmäuse im Garten habe, ist es seither nicht mehr passiert. Wühlmäuse fressen eben nicht alles, und wenn ihre Futterpflanzen nicht in Teichnähe wachsen, haben sie auch keinen Anlass, dort zu graben, bzw. sogar sich durch die Folie zu nagen. Neulich fand ich tot- wahrscheinlich dank unserer Katze - eine solche Wasserratte (das schwarze Tier) einen Tag später traf ich auf diese junge Wanderratte, die seltsam zutraulich war. Das Foto entstand aus ca. 1 m Distanz und ich musste den Fotoapparat erst holen. Nach zwei Fotos verschwand sie ohne große Eile. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

